# My Pitbull Da Vinci



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Hes going on 13 weeks old and is a high strung handfull. I enjoy every minute of it tho. Id be glad to hear comments. His sire is a purple ribbon ukc winner and pointed. His mother is a pure pit but was just a family pet and the breeding was accidental. Hes supposedly 25% Razors Edge, and the rest York and Phoenix blood lines. Any information pertaining to these lines would be wonderful as my search for the Phoenix line has came up short. Well anyway here is some pictures of his evolving life and a good one of his pops.








The picture that sold him to me.









Da Vinci's Sire Xombie









The Dam









His homecoming at 7 weeks old and not afraid of anything.









A good one of my boy posted up on the porch.









Who said pits were killers?









Da Vinci chillin in between terrorizing the cats.









Sorry bout the blurryness zoomed in to far but this is the most recent picture of him going on 13 weeks, Hes definately 25lbs solid.

Well theres my boy, hope you enjoy and expect more pictures soon. Comments would be definately appreciated.
Pictures should work now.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Pics dont work


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

they look good bro im gettin a blue one on april 4 i have some pics but dont have 15 post yet


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good lookin pup


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

25lbs at 13weeks?? Gonna be big.
My 7month old is 28lbs lol

He's a cutie!

BTW just a little FYI Purple Ribbon isn't a title that dogs win. It just means there have been 3(? not exact on the number) dogs in the pups history that have been registered with the UKC. His dad is a good looking dog!


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad you informed me. Im new at the whole papered dog thing. Im guessin hes around 20lbs. He went to the vet 3 weeks ago and weighed in at 13lbs at 9 weeks.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Da Vinci is one good lookin pup, he's gonna be really big.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So was mom registered also then?


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> So was mom registered also then?


Nah she was just a family pet. I was assured she was pure but just the owner wasn't going to do any showing or events so didnt take the time to get the papers. The breeding was accidental.

I wish he was UKC registerable, Id like to get him into weight pulling at some point as he ages. He looks pure to me, but its a chip on my shoulder knowing the Dam didn't have papers.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He is very handsome and wow, the sire is absolutely stunning. A very American look to him, lol. My girl weighed in at 13.6 lbs. at 11 weeks and now is 16 lbs at 12 weeks old so you are gonna have a good sized boy on you, but also weight can change. I have a female who weighed 55 lbs. at 6 months old but she is now 50 lbs. at 11 months old, lol. I can't wait to watch him grow up and I love his name.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He is a great lookin boy......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Your DaVinci is just a cutie. I have a NS Duck Toller cross named DaVinci. get coments all the time on the neat name.

If you neuter him you can get a limited registration so you can compete in wp and agility and dock jumping and such. In fact Roxy just infromed me about that so I can do stuff UKC with my girl.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

What a cutie..very handsome!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothin like a blue da Vinci ... Great pics!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the link for the UKC limited privilages program. It allows FIXED dogs to come out and compete in ANY event except conformation (as it must be a 'whole' dog for conformations, inside parts and all  )

United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow the sire is handsome! he is one beautiful dog...

and your boy is soo cute haha  he is gonna be big... you can still do weightpull and fun shows if you get him nuetered and get a Limited Privilege regsitration... the only thing u CANT do is confirmation. anyway welcome to the forum. lots to learn here


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

*I was close*

My estimate was somewhat close. Took D Vo in for his 12 week pup shots and he officially weighed in at 19lbs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He sure is cute Shaun, can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Just took em in for his last set of pup shots and rabies(16 weeks). He weighed in at 31lbs, the boy is solid.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

good lookin dog man


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

He is adorable and very solid! Love the pic of the sire too he is stunning.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah thats gonna be one baad boy... i like his markings


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Hes starting to look like his pops.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

7 months.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

awwww beautiful boy! he reminded me of zion in the puppy pictures!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

He looks nice.


----------

